# rat being aggressive



## nicole field (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi i'm new to this, about 2 months ago i bought to brother rats from the adoption part in pets at home. I've had them for 2 months now. About a week ago one of the rats started attacking me for no reason, he gets puffed up starts making a grinding noise with his teeth. He has attacked me on my hands, arms and legs, when he attacks me he scratching my arm then he bite me hard breaking my skin and drawing blood from me every time.I've tried telling him off by squeeking at him and that hasn't work, pointed my finger at him saying no in a firm voice and have also giving him time out, not allowing him to come for cuddles, he is not always like this when i let him out for the first 5-10 mintues he so loving, i leave the cage door open and let him come to me, he will then suddenly snap and become very aggressive. i know it sound silly but i am started to become scared of him. I've tried using vanilla and that hasn't worked, he can also be very aggressive towards his brother. I've booked an appointment for him to see the vets on wednesday, but i don't know what else to do, i contacted pet at home but they are not much help. 

Please can you help me i won't my loving boy back and not this aggressive behaviour, i'm worried it will only gets worse and my arms and legs are very sore.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He is hormonal and needs to be neutered, it takes 6 weeks for there hormones to settle after that but trust me once he's neutered he will be a lovely tame soppy boy.
I had one of mine castrated as he was acting just like your boy.
And if your vet tells you to separate them insist on getting him castrated, a rat living alone is def not a happy rat and it won't solve his hormonal issues with you!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

What Blade said


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> What Blade said


Lol xx


----------



## nicole field (Jan 3, 2016)

blade100 said:


> Lol xx[/QUOTE
> 
> thank you for your reply, i've booked him an appointment to get him neutered.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Brill you watch give him 4-6 weeks and he will be a softy again xx


----------

